# [gensplash] Cómo cambiar "Initializing kernel..."(cerrado)

## aj2r

Me he llevado una sorpresa cuando esta mañana he modificado un poco mi tema para el splash, he generado el initramfs y lo he usado al inicio, de repente me da un mensaje nuevo "Initializing kernel..."   :Shocked:  Siempre he pensado que eso le faltaba, pero ahora mi problema está en que no sé si ese mensaje se puede modificar sin tocar el código del gensplash como se hace con los demás mensajes que pueden ser configurados en /etc/conf.d/splashLast edited by aj2r on Fri Sep 15, 2006 12:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kalcetoh

Me parece que no vas a poder, por el echo de que cuando aparece eso está iniciando el kernel y por lo tanto no puede leer el disco duro. No se si se podrá de alguna otra manera, tocando el initrd o algo así.

----------

## ezeaguerre

Pues lamentablemente tienes que editar el código fuente  :Sad:  sin embargo es una pavada  :Very Happy: 

Dentro de /usr/portage/distfiles tienes que tener un archivo llamado splashutils-lite-version.tar.bz2 ese archivo debes copiarlo a un directorio temporal y descomprimirlo y editar el archivo splash.h

Dentro de ese archivo hay una línea que dice

```

#define DEFAULT_MESSAGE "Initializing the kernel..." 

```

debes cambiar el mensaje entre comillas por lo que quieras.. ej:

```

#define DEFAULT_MESSAGE "Hola a todos !!!!" 

```

guarda los cambios, empaqueta y comprime de nuevo y sobreescribe el archivo q estaba en distfiles.

Ahora debes ir a /usr/portage/media-gfx/splashutils/files y editar el archivo digest-splashtuils-version.md5 o algo asi es ( fijate bien ) y debes actualizar el md5sum del archivo y el tamaño ( md5sum nombre_de_archvio y ls -l nombre_de_archivo ). Luego debes realizar lo mismo para ../manifest.xml ( o algo asi ).

Suerte.

----------

## ezeaguerre

P.D: Vuelve a hacer

```

emerge splashutils

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/initrd -r 1024x768 tema

```

y listo

----------

## gepi

Instala la versión más antigua de splashutils, que no ponen nada de "Initializing kernel" y solo ponen tu $DEFAULT_MESSAGE.

----------

## ezeaguerre

O también eso... :P como sea... creo que el thread ya se puede cerrar no? jeje... yo diría que si ;)

----------

## aj2r

Nunca me gustó como acabó este thread, sin dar una buena solución.

Para cambiar ese mensaje basta con pasar al kernel el parámetro BOOT_MSG="Mensaje que se desee"

----------

